# Can I give my hedgehog these treats?



## elishax (Oct 10, 2011)

Can I give my hedgehog Living World Drops / treats. They're berry flavoured. I figured I'd check before I gave them to her.


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

I would definitely say no. The ingredients are:

Sugar, vegetable oil, dried whey, dried whey protein concentrate, dried raspberries, dried blackberries, dried blueberries, cornstarch, dried cultured skim milk, lecithin, vanillin.

And the fat is 22%. But I wouldn't be feeding anything with sugar as the first ingredient. The treat won't give any nutritional value to the hedgie. And they have milk and hedgies are lactose intolerant so that wouldn't be good.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Nope. All sugar and lactose.
Try real fruit for treats.


----------



## elishax (Oct 10, 2011)

Okay  I didn't think I could but I figured I'd check anyways. Thanks!


----------

